# How many scoops of protein do you use...



## r0dxx (Aug 14, 2006)

*on a workout day? *

I use 1 scoop of whey for breakfast shake
2 scoops of whey in my post workout shake
and 1 scoop of whey / 1 scoop of casien for one of my meals...

So usually 5 scoops a day


----------



## Double D (Aug 14, 2006)

4 a day.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 14, 2006)

r0dxx said:


> *on a workout day? *
> 
> I use 1 scoop of whey for breakfast shake
> 2 scoops of whey in my post workout shake
> ...


I way over do it. I take in around 8 scoops a day. About 200 grams of protein from whey and another 200 from real food. I do this 24/7.


----------



## r0dxx (Aug 14, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> I way over do it. I take in around 8 scoops a day. About 200 grams of protein from whey and another 200 from real food. I do this 24/7.



Might not be overdoing it...Everyone has different needs  

Obviously 400 grams from real food, would be pretty expensive.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 14, 2006)

5-6 a day here


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 14, 2006)

I have 1 in the morning, 1 and 1/2 post workout, 1 in the early morning (between sleeping) but I might stop doing that.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's what I would suggest...

1 isolate when waking up for fast protein. 1 whey mix before a workout, absorbs slower so you're getting protein and aminos your whole workout. 2 islolate after for fast protein and recovery. 2 whey mix before bed to supply the muscles during sleep...

Here's what I take...

2-4 a day.


----------



## GFR (Aug 15, 2006)

Only once a day at 2 scoops, I don't buy into the high protein BS the supplement companies preach.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Aug 16, 2006)

Prob about 4 scoops a day, but the scoops don't matter as much as how big the serving is


----------

